# Bullwinkle bresaola



## myownidaho (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm working  my way through the freezer to make sure I don't let anything get too old and go to waste. I came across a 5 1/2# Moose sirloin tip roast that needed to get used. I was so pleased with the results of my first bresaola that this was a no brainer. This allows that roast to be experienced over a period of months. 













IMG_2634.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 29, 2017






I split the roast into two pieces.













IMG_2635.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 29, 2017






I liked Jason Molinari's recipe, so I went with it again. I also vacuumed sealed the meat this time instead of just using a ziplock bag.













IMG_2636.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 29, 2017


















IMG_2637.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 29, 2017


















IMG_2638.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 29, 2017






Off we go! Thanks for looking.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2017)

Watching as usual.

Can or did you post the recipe?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 29, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Watching as usual.
> 
> 
> Can or did you post the recipe?



Here's the recipe based on the weight of the current batch:

2,355gm meat
71gm kosher salt
24gm sugar
7.8gm Cure #2
12gm BP
6gm fresh rosemary
7gm fresh thyme
2.4gm juniper berries
1.2gm cinammon
.6gm clove


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 29, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Here's the recipe based on the weight of the current batch:
> 
> 2,355gm meat
> 71gm kosher salt
> ...


Thanks.

   You should start using percentages.  A lot easier to adjust for the amount of meat.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm checking the freezer.....
No Moose.
I'm planning a Bresaola so I'll be watching anyway [emoji]128578[/emoji]


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 29, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> You should start using percentages.  A lot easier to adjust for the amount of meat.



Those quantities are actually based on percentages for that amount of meat. I should have posted both.

Salt - 3%
Sugar - 1%
BP - .5%
Rosemary - .25%
Juniper - .1%
Dry thyme - .1%
Conammon - .05%
Clove - .025%
Cure #2 - .33%


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 29, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I'm checking the freezer.....
> No Moose.
> I'm planning a Bresaola so I'll be watching anyway [emoji]128578[/emoji]



Lol! I have been blessed with good friends. I'm hoping that this will be my lucky year on the moose tag lottery.


----------



## simplyput (Mar 29, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is BP? 

Edit: Black Pepper, duh.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2017)

I bet that is going to be good!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 15, 2017)

17 day cure seemed about right. Rinsed, dried, tied and into the uMAI bag. Looking at 5-6 weeks.













IMG_2694.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_2696.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_2697.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_2700.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## b-one (Apr 15, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 15, 2017)

I missed this one!

Looking forward to how it ends up.  I started an elk bresaola about the same time.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 16, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I missed this one!
> 
> Looking forward to how it ends up.  I started an elk bresaola about the same time.


There are Elk in Texas? Who knew...?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 16, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> There are Elk in Texas? Who knew...?



This one wandered in to Texas via Southwest Airlines back in March.


----------



## disco (Apr 18, 2017)

Watching!

Disco


----------



## myownidaho (May 27, 2017)

So it took six weeks to get to 43%. I took the first one out of the bag and gave it a try.













IMG_2820.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 27, 2017


















IMG_2821.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 27, 2017


















IMG_2823.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ May 27, 2017






I was surprised at just how mild this is. Moose being such a fine grained meat, I'm wondering if it doesn't pick up aromas and flavors as readily as beef. We'll see what a few days in a ziplock bag brings. The second one I'm going to take to 46%.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 27, 2017)

Oh wow, that looks perfect!   I'm amazed at just how lean the elk and moose are, but the flavor is awesome!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 3, 2017)

The second bresoala has reached 46%.














IMG_2838.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_2839.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_2840.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_2841.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jun 3, 2017






Like the first one at 43%, I'm surprised at just how mild this turned out. I used the exact recipe I used for the beef bresaola but I'm now convinced that the finer grain on the meat keep the herbs and spices from penetrating as well. Still delightful with a silky texture and a lovely burgundy color but next go around, I'll probably do a fresh rub before sealing in the UMAi bag.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2017)

Thats beautiful.

I have to get my ass in gear and start some stuff.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 3, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Thats beautiful.
> 
> 
> I have to get my ass in gear and start some stuff.



Uh huh. Got your garden in yet? [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Uh huh. Got your garden in yet? [emoji]128540[/emoji]


Lets not go there...


----------

